# Power wheelchairs



## stonecm (Jul 26, 2012)

Can anyone explain how you bill a power wheelchair (k0823) to Medicare? I am confused about the "capped rental" vs. the option to purchase and would like to be able to explain to the provider exactly how it will be covered. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## dseyfried (Jul 27, 2012)

stonecm said:


> Can anyone explain how you bill a power wheelchair (k0823) to Medicare? I am confused about the "capped rental" vs. the option to purchase and would like to be able to explain to the provider exactly how it will be covered. Thanks in advance for any help!



Power Wheelchairs
Beneficiaries may elect to purchase a power wheelchair when it is initially furnished. If the beneficiary declines the
purchase option, Medicare will pay on a rental basis for 13 months. The first day after the 13th rental month, the title
to the equipment transfers to the beneficiary.
POVs
Beneficiaries may rent or purchase a POV. If the rental option is selected, the supplier retains ownership of the POV,
and Medicare limits its total rental payments to the purchase price. Therefore, if the beneficiary needs the POV for
an extended period, purchase is a preferable option.

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...Products/downloads/PMDFactSheet07_Quark19.pdf


----------

